# My Horse Laid Down While Riding Yesterday



## 121kelly121 (2 May 2010)

I was riding Melody yesterday, and she decided to lay down, luckily i managed to get off in time, otherwise not sure if she would have rolled. 
She used to do this before....
She first started it in the 1st summer that i had her, and when she did it for the first time on a hot sunny day, I automatically panicked and thought there must be something wrong with her. Had EVERYTHING checked, even got a new saddle.
Vets, McTimoney, dentist and farrier did not find anything. 
I have some riding instructors come to look at her and they all said that it was her behaviour.
When i rode her after that, she would occasionally lay down and roll. 
Then i sent her off for schooling. 
Once she learnt that she would not get out of work if she laid down, she stopped doing it, and i carried a crop, and when i felt she was going down i would tap her with the crop and she would walk on. 
I thought that i had got her out of it, she has not laied down for about 7 months, then yesterday she did it again  i feel so disappointed, and hope it is not going to be a *continuous thing through out the summer. (as she cannot be bothered to do work in the summer) I was really looking forward to this summer, because I thought that i had completely got her out of the laying down. And i thought we would have a really good summer. 
Now i feel that when i ride i will be too concentrated on the fact that she may lay down, and be tense rather than relaxed. 
I wouldnt feel so bad, if she would have tried it, and i managed to keep her going so that she learns that she cannot do it anymore, but she went down so quickly, 
We were trotting over some trotting poles, and she just trotted near to the gate, and stopped and laid down!
I got her up and got her straight back on her. 
But now i feel i have gone back to square one. 

I know, i just have to watch out for her doing it again, and try to keep her going; 
I am also moving yards at the end of this month, so maybe a change and some new surroundings may be just what she needs.....*


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 May 2010)

As you say, she is responsive to you carrying your crop and stops trying to lie down when you give her a tap... I very much doubt you have gone back to square one, and I would assume that this is a minor blip on her behalf!!! if your really concerned maybe try out some different saddle cloths/numnahs and see if she is less inclined to roll with any of these on...
Best of luck with her!!!


----------



## eggs (2 May 2010)

Fortunately I have only had this happen to me once and as soon as I felt the horse go down I gave him a big kick and he got back to his feet and carried on as normal.  It was whilst I was waiting for a riding club lesson to start and I was just walking around on a loose rein chatting to a friend and not concentrating on Luke.

I would suggest that you keep Melody marching forwards and don't let her stop when she feels like it.  You will need to be disciplined and tap her up as soon as you feel her drop behind your leg.

I certainly think this can be sorted out.


----------



## Sparkles (2 May 2010)

Is she a shiverer?


----------



## 121kelly121 (2 May 2010)

Nope she is not a shiverer. 
I have had no end of saddles, she is an awkward shape, and English saddles just seem to move forward all of the time. I am currently riding in a western saddle. But am also looking for a treeless.
I love my western saddle but it is a bit heavy, so maybe this doesnt help in the summer months.


----------



## Rhandir (2 May 2010)

121kelly121 said:



			Nope she is not a shiverer. 
I have had no end of saddles, she is an awkward shape, and English saddles just seem to move forward all of the time. I am currently riding in a western saddle. But am also looking for a treeless.
I love my western saddle but it is a bit heavy, so maybe this doesnt help in the summer months.
		
Click to expand...

Just wondering what type of pad you are useing underneath your saddle, does it have fleece or neoprene underneath, is it a flat pad or contoured to the shape of the horses back ?


----------



## 121kelly121 (2 May 2010)

its just a western saddle pad.... its kind of like a rug. 
I got it off the saddle fitter when i  bought my saddle, so it should be ok for her.


----------



## jendie (2 May 2010)

I'm using called a 'Limpet' saddle pad and I find it absolutely brilliant. I've had a major problem with slipping saddles, even with made to measure ones, and this is the only thing I've found that works. I bought the 20mm one.

I'm not advertising, haven't got shares in the company!!!


----------



## Rhandir (2 May 2010)

121kelly121 said:



			its just a western saddle pad.... its kind of like a rug. 
I got it off the saddle fitter when i  bought my saddle, so it should be ok for her.
		
Click to expand...

If it's the cotton "floor rug" type one it won't provide anywhere near enough padding, I'm not surprised that she's laying down.

Did you buy your saddle from a western saddler or a conventional tack shop?


----------



## benson21 (2 May 2010)

I know this doesnt help with your problem but just the title of your post brought fantastic memories back for me.
My husband was riding benson in a lesson while he was on night time turnout.  it was about 11am, and Benson had had no sleep, got about half way through the lesson, tripped and went down on his knees.  Now usually he would just push himself back up, but just this day, he looked at us as though to say, bugger this, its hot, I am tired and I need to lay down.  And thats exactly what he did.  He just lowered his bum and lay on his belly, with my husband still sitting in the saddle.....just brought a smile to my face!


----------



## 121kelly121 (2 May 2010)

No it is not a cotton pad, it is a really thick wool material one.

Benson21- that is exactly why Melody does it, when she cannot be bothered, she lays down as if to say "right i have had enough, now get off!!"


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (2 May 2010)

I know it might not be the most PC way to handle it, but maybe try to be on hte ball enough for a tap to keep her going but if you miss it (like at the gate) as soon as she starts going down then reins in one hand and an ALMIGHTY smack to wake her up and say OY get on with it!

Also, it may be worth checking........ (although u did say u have had everything checked) if she is lying down to sleep at all.......... horses need down "deep" sleep, they sleep standing up but this is sort of light sleep (like having a nap) so imagine never having a proper sleep and just napping, so the horse becomes really tired v quickly....... 

not saying this is necessarily whats happening but if you can check (like go down in an evening later than normal, if possible, and just check, or get someone else who is at the yard later to check for you....)


----------



## galaxy (2 May 2010)

I agree with LC.  If you can put all physical problems aside and she's definitly being naughty, if I felt a horse was about to lie down, I would give it an almighty clout!  It is a very dangerous thing to do.  If you get off and then wait for her to get up, she has kinda got away with it!


----------



## CalllyH (2 May 2010)

you say she trotted over to the gate - did you try and turn her away from it?


----------



## 121kelly121 (2 May 2010)

I was going over trotting poles which were put down one side of the school, past the gate. 
When she first did it, I always thought it must be her telling me she was in pain, because I never dreamed of her doing this to be naughty... I spent hundereds of pounds trying to fund out what was wrong with her ... Only to find out it was her being naughty. I am going to be on the ball next time, hopefully she doesn't manage to actually go down next time!! 
I also think that the change in her routine doesn't help, she hAs only gone out for summer grazing a week ago, so out 24/7 rather than in at night. So she may well be tired. I kept her in last night, gave her a day off today so let's hope she is ok when I ride her tomorrow!!


----------



## karenjj (2 May 2010)

My mare did this one hot summer after a good canter, we were walking through the woods on the way back and I had her on a loose rein, she stopped to sniff a puddle, I thought nothing of it and before I knew it she was down, I managed to get away but she trapped my ankle and broke it. She didn't think anything was wrong! 

Now I don't let her stop for anything really, just have to be aware that she may do it at anytime and keep her forward, think that's what you will have to do as well. She probably forgot I was even there!!! 

Good luck x


----------



## amandaco2 (2 May 2010)

as LC says.
its not physical, shes just being naughty and needs flippin well telling in no uncertain terms that its not on!


----------

